# Cosina 35-70mm f/3.5-4.8 MC Macro



## BKSPicture (May 11, 2014)

Did a review of the Cosina 35-70mm f/3.5-4.8 MC Macro on my blog. 
Here are some of the test shots. 
B&W shots are analog and are taken with a Chinon CG-5 and AGFA CINEREX (X-ray film)
Color shots are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* [url]http://blog.bkspicture.com/review_Cosina_35-70mm_f3.5-4.8_MC_Macro.html[/URL]

















* * * * *


----------

